

Groupon Surges on Google Takeover Speculation - hkmurakami
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2012-12-07/groupon-rises-as-much-as-23-biggest-intraday-gain-since-may.html

======
truebecomefalse
Can someone fill me in as to why google would pay money for Groupon? I'm
genuinely curious. This price surge and 'speculation' seems like a nice time
to dump stock if you have it.

